# What type of bird would be best for me?



## carlaboo (Apr 3, 2014)

I just posted a question about Bourke's Parakeets as i am strongly leaning toward getting that bird but i am interested in others peoples opinions on which bird would be best suited to my circumstances.

The thing I am looking for in a bird is.

Quiet (i live in apartment)
Affectionate
Easy to tame
Will bond with its owner
and is ok being alone or in a pair (preferably just a single bird but wouldnt mind getting two if needed)

The kind of size birds I am looking for is budgie, parakeet, canary type size, nothing big like parrots etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## ALcatrazbirdman (Feb 27, 2014)

I like Bourkes ,especially rosa /rubino.They are certainly quiet and when they do call its pleasant sound .Some birdkeepers regard them as being boring .Not sre that they bond with keeper,but hand reared should do .I prefer to see them at their best,in a group in an aviary,to see them flying at dusk.I think, providing you have a large cage Kakariki would be better [two would be better still They are cheeky birds,always into something,climbing around like'' feathered monkeys ''Best to get a hand reared bird if you want to bond,or at least a young bird and give it plenty of attention .:thumbsup:They are more vocal than Bourkes ,but its a chatter nothing too annoying.


----------



## carlaboo (Apr 3, 2014)

i googled a Kakariki and it seems a little too big for the king of bird im looking for. the main two things im looking for is for it to bond/easily tamed and quietness.

im stuck between a bourke and a budgie.

so just to clarify, you dont think a bourke should be kept as an indoor pet? what do you think of budgies? ive had budgies before but i was only a child at the time so dont remember much about them


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

If you have never owned a bird before at all I would choose a budgie they are very hardy, adictive and easy to care for and they are also depending were you are more easy to get hold of.

If your looking for a bird to bond with easily I would choose a hand reared silly tame bird for a pet all though your run of the mill store bought budgie will tame fairly easily. 

Hand reared birds are more expensive but worth the extra pennies if its a companion you seek.

I would search for breeders rather then go to a store if you buy from a store their is no telling were the birds have come from.


----------



## carlaboo (Apr 3, 2014)

I have owned budgies as a kid and the Bourke is more of the kind of bird i am looking for. they are more active at dusk and dawn, nap during the day and are quiet, and like to climb/perch on its owner, which suits my circumstances/needs well.

i live near Basildon in Essex, i read on your profile you are from Essex too? i was going to get one from the pet store called Wilton Birds & Exotic Pet Center. I'm not sure if you are familiar with this store

Would you happen to know of any breeders of Bourkes in this area?

p.s. what do you think of linolated parakeets as pets? i heard that they are prone to behavioral problems when they mature


----------



## carlaboo (Apr 3, 2014)

Prowl said:


> If you have never owned a bird before at all I would choose a budgie they are very hardy, adictive and easy to care for and they are also depending were you are more easy to get hold of.
> 
> If your looking for a bird to bond with easily I would choose a hand reared silly tame bird for a pet all though your run of the mill store bought budgie will tame fairly easily.
> 
> ...


 Re: What type of bird would be best for me?
I have owned budgies as a kid and the Bourke is more of the kind of bird i am looking for. they are more active at dusk and dawn, nap during the day and are quiet, and like to climb/perch on its owner, which suits my circumstances/needs well.

i live near Basildon in Essex, i read on your profile you are from Essex too? i was going to get one from the pet store called Wilton Birds & Exotic Pet Center. I'm not sure if you are familiar with this store

Would you happen to know of any breeders of Bourkes in this area?

p.s. what do you think of linolated parakeets as pets? i heard that they are prone to behavioral problems when they mature


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you ever considered a Senegal parrot? these are very small parrots but are very quiet not noisy at all, they love playing with their owners and are soppy tame, if you got a hand reared baby.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

carlaboo said:


> Re: What type of bird would be best for me?
> I have owned budgies as a kid and the Bourke is more of the kind of bird i am looking for. they are more active at dusk and dawn, nap during the day and are quiet, and like to climb/perch on its owner, which suits my circumstances/needs well.
> 
> i live near Basildon in Essex, i read on your profile you are from Essex too? i was going to get one from the pet store called Wilton Birds & Exotic Pet Center. I'm not sure if you are familiar with this store
> ...


 hi I think wiltons is a good supplier all though I haven't been there for a long time. They know what their talking about and should be able to advise you very well


----------

